# Fit to Fight Book



## LoneRider (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey,

 I just bought the book Fit to Fight by Jason Feruggia (sp?). It's got some good stuff in it, especially about training the anaerobic system almost exclusively (don't know about that line though) to help better the aerobic system. I, however, do other activities other than martial arts, some of which require decent aerobic fitness (e.g. swimming). 

 I think it's a great book and has given me the ability to design some killer workouts. 

 Any thoughts?


----------



## Link (Dec 29, 2008)

I also bought this book about 2 weeks ago for 5.99. I like it alot it, here are the contents of the book.
*1* - The Characteristics of a Successful Combat Athlete
*2 *- Reduce Your Risks: Assessments and Injury Prevention
*3* - Combat Conditioning: Building Your Anaerobic Endurance
*4* - Strongman Training
*5* - Speed and Strength
*6 *- Combat Nutrition: Food to Fight
*7* - Supplements: Substance and the Scams
*8* - Picking Up the Pieces: Recovery and Regeneration


----------



## girlbug2 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd be interested in what sort of diet he recommends in Combat Nutrition; does he advocate a traditional bodybuilder-style diet, or high carb, low carb, high protein, what? And what sort of stance does he take on protein powders?


----------

